# Explain this vent to me



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Yesterday we put in a lift station for a LL because the city was on his ass. Here any single family dwelling is required to have a washer/dryer hook up. AAVs are legal here. In this LL's situation a lift pump was the cheapest option. 

Now, we just adopted the new 2015 code book, which is just over a half inch thick. The addendum book is thicker.

So we have to revent the aav on a crock now. Problem with this revent is where the line our inspector wanted it placed. Where he wanted us to place it is nowhere near the plane of any vent. So now, common sense would say if the line were to back up the crock is no longer protected by the check valve and is now compromised by this "revent". But the Bible says it's the way it has to be, and our inspector has to legally cover his ass just as much we do. So if **** were to hit the fan everyone's asses would be covered by the Bible and insurance. Thankfully this is a ****ty unfinished basement. 

I'm not a Master, nor an expert on venting code, but I have a pretty good grasp of what works and how/why.

We've had a few battles with our inspectors lately. Very frustrating when they want RPZs on on demand heaters just because they make hot water used to make coffee even though there is absolutely no chance of coffee back syphoning due to the air gap between the brewing container and the spout of these on demands.

Very frustrating last week and this week ain't turning out any different!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

But, hey we got this for the bargain price of $225 in permit fees!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

The plumbing code states that if there is a conflict between what the code states and the listing manufacturer states, then the code shall apply.
Exception: Where the code provision is less restrictive than the manufacturer's installation instructions, then the listing manufacturer's instructions shall govern.


The fixture needs a vent. And then if the manufacturer says that their product needs one also, then that is what we follow.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

But a vent to a non vented lateral when an approved vent is provided? Stupid argument, really. My Master has been been for 30+years, he's my first Master's Master. He even called his retired inspectors from the area, they all said not only BS, but a shame to the trade.

I love plumbing. I don't care for some of it, but most of it is clock work with more and more government regulation! Next thing in the addendum book will be for us to dance around in the front yard of a house we just passed inspection on!

The real problem is the city. Money hungry.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> The plumbing code states that if there is a conflict between what the code states and the listing manufacturer states, then the code shall apply.
> Exception: Where the code provision is less restrictive than the manufacturer's installation instructions, then the listing manufacturer's instructions shall govern.
> 
> 
> The fixture needs a vent. And then if the manufacturer says that their product needs one also, then that is what we follow.


We tried the mfg thing, but owner didn't have the paperwork. BTW, her wife is HOT!!!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> We tried the mfg thing, but owner didn't have the paperwork. BTW, her wife is HOT!!!



Her wife is hot?? what are they, a couple of hot lesbians...

can I watch too......:laughing::laughing:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Well there's difference between the two. Not night and day, but one wears the pants.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Doesn't make sense. An AAV on a "pressure" system is not good period. But if your code approves it I could see having to raise it at least above the flood rim of the level it is on.

Back or re-venting should rise at a 45 degree angle till it gets above the flood rim of the devices, If your not tying it into other portion of the vent system but let it dead end (if this is what you trying to describe) is nuts.

Your area is now proven to be completely crazy....... an RPZ on a coffee fill "with an air gap" really bonkers. No high hazard there, no CO lines, a dual check with an atmo vent at most. With a proven non-enclosed fixed air gap, I would argue it. If the air gap is not out in the open then need for protection could still be argued but again not an RPZ.

Have fun


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Look for studer aav piping for sewer pit and pipe according. . Did it several times and works beautifully. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

We had to revent an AAV. Kinda a oxymoron IMHO.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

That is a nice way to say: vtr


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

When ever I install a sump pump. We only give VTR. The reason being. When you have a sump pump with a slop sink connected to it. if it has an AAV on it the is no where for the the air in the sump pump to go when running the faucet and u get a very slow drain from the very fist use. Only when there is a VTR is there some where for the displaced air to go and the drain works beautifully. I noticed this years ago when first installing that right away the drain was slow and as soon as I unscrewed the AAV. The drain would immediately work much better. So know when ever installing or working on a sump pump I require a VTR. Technically I give them a VTS. Vent through side. Where ever the sumppump is always on the floor and we go up to the ceiling and protrude out side with a 90. Always maintaining all east 5 ft of distance to any opening. 99% of the time for me this job happens in a basement and there is usually a nice easy confident location for the penetration though the sill plate of the house. Technically this is not 100% code but I do feel it is better then an AAV on a sump pump. As for the lateral arm waste coming from the sink if it the sump is vented with an open air vent then the sink will vent through a stack vent style of venting.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

jnohs said:


> When ever I install a sump pump. We only give VTR. The reason being. When you have a sump pump with a slop sink connected to it. if it has an AAV on it the is no where for the the air in the sump pump to go when running the faucet and u get a very slow drain from the very fist use. Only when there is a VTR is there some where for the displaced air to go and the drain works beautifully. I noticed this years ago when first installing that right away the drain was slow and as soon as I unscrewed the AAV. The drain would immediately work much better. So know when ever installing or working on a sump pump I require a VTR. Technically I give them a VTS. Vent through side. Where ever the sumppump is always on the floor and we go up to the ceiling and protrude out side with a 90. Always maintaining all east 5 ft of distance to any opening. 99% of the time for me this job happens in a basement and there is usually a nice easy confident location for the penetration though the sill plate of the house. Technically this is not 100% code but I do feel it is better then an AAV on a sump pump. As for the lateral arm waste coming from the sink if it the sump is vented with an open air vent then the sink will vent through a stack vent style of venting.


I if ya piped the aav correctly, you wouldn't have the problem. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------

